# Lost A Peacock Bass * Very Graphic Photos*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder what happened?
Any thoughts???


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what else is in the Tank Ben?
did it get attacked by another fish?
thats a pretty big hole.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

there is 2 more mono's in there 
and a spotted rapheal catfish...but i was told they wouldnt bother the bass.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

how big was the cat and the bass?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh the other 2 bass are almost the same size. 2-3inch's. the spotted raph cat is also really close to the same size as well. it boggles my mind to what happend. I thought a burn of some sort, because that what it looks like. but then upclose as in the photos it looks like a huge chunk out of his back... so i have no clue.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well he could have died and the others could have started to feed off him


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i actually took this guy out and put him into a seperate tank. his back started to go white out of nowhere & then it got really bad i guess over night after i put him into the other tank.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I would say flesh eating disease but u put salt in the tank


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

It could be heater burn and it just got infected. Then others started feeding on it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well at least IPU has more . the only problem is the other 2 mono's are going to be much bigger then what they have.


----------

